# Problem with Firestarter

## Vitaliy

I have compiled net-firewall/firestarter-1.0.3, it starts up with no errors and everything appears to be just fine.

I clicked on Policy tab and under 'Inbound traffic policy' I went down to 'Allow service' section, just wanted to test it out with something basics. I added HTTP on port 80 for everyone and started the service. In 'Outbound traffic policy' I have it set as 'Permissive by default, blacklist traffic'. For now in the Preferences ICMP and ToS filtering is disabled. Also the right device is selected.

The thing is, it blocks absolutely ALL traffic, including HTTP on port 80 until I add a website to 'Allow connections from host' section. That is simply unusable, I would like to allow traffic both ways for HTTP - how would I go about this?

During use I also noticed this message in the terminal (started Firestarter in the terminal to observ the output):

```
Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

iptables v1.3.4: Couldn't load target `LSI':/lib/iptables/libipt_LSI.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

----------

## goofus

same problem here. i am trying out what is wrong in my kernel config. :/

----------

## Aurisor

Did you emerge iptables?  Did you compile iptables support into your kernel?  Check firestarter to see exactly what kernel options it requires (there are a few) and what version of iptables it requires.

----------

## e-dust

Same problem here...followed the kernel setup guide at firestarters site and enabled almost everything (as modules).

http://www.fs-security.com/docs/kernel.php

Made the additional changes, that iptables from 2.6.16 requires too, without success. The firewall blocks everything and outputs

```
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
```

ishan: What functionality does the iptables package provide?

----------

## goofus

i fixed it.

i just enabled a lot of the filter modules in the kernel.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## e-dust

Good for you goofus...can you be more specific which modules you compiled?

----------

## e-dust

Did compile, as goofus mentioned, most of the things in xtables as modules. This solved the issue, but it is still like a blackbox for me. However, it works!

----------

## goofus

i cant remember what it was. i just enabled more and more until it worked since it is too time consuming to always remount boot and reboot the system to test it out, sorry.  :Sad: 

----------

## e-dust

Actually, it doesn't matter as long you compile everything as modules. Only, the necessary things should be probed...and firestarter seems to like it that way. I guess we both have funnier things to do   :Smile: 

----------

